# Pacific Pintos Miniature Horses 2013 Foaling Year



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2013)

Tequila is 300 days today. Her first foal was born at 321 days. Like last time, her croup has already dropped and hollowed out.

The last time she foaled she had medium udders, asked to come into a stall in the early afternoon and foaled less than an hour later standing up at 3:25 pm.

We have a number of first time pregnant mares as well as several high risk mares due in 2013.

I sincerely appreciate all the extra eyes on my mares.

The first four mares due are bred to this "Monet', our AMHA homozygous for black splashed white sabino overo pinto.

http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pacificpintos


----------



## K Sera (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow JoAnne ...it sounds like you really have a full schedule ahead of you this year! With those first time moms I know you'll have your work cut out for you too. I watched your video posted about small maiden mares and how you are now dealing with the problem of them moving while you are trying to help deliver the foal.

I hope the rest of your foalings are safe for mom and baby and I will sure be watching! Your horses are beautiful, by the way, and I admire your breeding program.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 3, 2013)

It will be a pleasure to help watch your gorgeous girls for you Joanne, so sorry for your loss earlier this year. It sounds as though Tequila is getting very close. Good luck and prayers for a smooth safe foaling and a healthy baby.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Joanne

Looking forward to your foals ....wishing you a text book season with healthy moms and foals


----------



## SugaryCharm (Feb 3, 2013)

Wish I could help watch but we are on limited internet...hoping for a textbook foaling season for you and your beautiful ladies!


----------



## Joanne (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It was a rough start to my year. Very rough. I am going to need all your help.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Diane. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep, I am here too,



Thanks for letting us in again this year Joanne, your cam is always a pleasure to watch. My condolences for your loss.

I am sending prayers and positive vibes for a safe and easy foaling year


----------



## Liz k (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh can't wait to see all pretty baby's, I'll be watching as we'll.... Fingers crossed for heathy foaling season for you.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 10, 2013)

Cam#4 is Tinka. She is nine months now and a Regumate pregnancy. This will be our first foaling with her. She has NEVER had a live birth. She aborted at 9 months and followed with a full term loss, both with her previous owner.

We will have to play musical stalls with her as there are MANY mares due before her. She remains one of two HIGH RISK pregnancies.

With everyones help lets give her a live foal this time.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for the update Joanne. It is just after midnight and all is quiet


----------



## Joanne (Feb 12, 2013)

I have two mares, Tinka and Lucky Charm, both due on the same day and both Regumate mares. Unfortunatly they have quite a few mares due in front of them, so we will be playing musical stalls with them.

Both mares are in the risky nine month zone when minis love to loose their foals.

The weather has been gorgeous here and both mares would rather be out with their herd. We are juggling potential stress with my own desire to bubble wrap them and keep them in a stall for protection.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 12, 2013)

Keeping fingers crossed for the rest of your foaling season. Our Regumate mare, after aborting once at about 9 months, produced our very first live foal and still the best (Max), so there is something to think about.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 14, 2013)

That is her second priority, her first one is to hold the wall up so the barn doesn't colapse. ROFL


----------



## Joanne (Feb 14, 2013)

She has been much more animated at night. Redecorating for the upcoming birth.

She spread her food all around the stall last night and then hunted down all the pieces. She is sure happy to come in at the end of the day.


----------



## cassie (Feb 14, 2013)

Joanne,

So happy to see you and your gorgeous girls are back for another season





I am so sorry to hear your loss from earlier this year. I hope and pray that the rest of the year is good for you and that all your mums and babies are happy and healthy and text book





logging on at 6:45pm your time and cam isn't up yet but thats ok

I'm sure it will be up shortly.

I will be watching and am so excited for your foals this season!

welcome back!


----------



## cassie (Feb 15, 2013)

Tequila down sternal for a little snooze 9:21pm

9:26pm Tequila back up and now holding up the wall


----------



## Joanne (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you Cassie. It should be a colorful year.

I think Tequila has a couple of weeks to go, but I have been surprised before.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 15, 2013)

Midnight and the little girl is nicely holding up the wall.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 17, 2013)

Tequila is our first mare due.

Fame is 292 days and will be in later this week due to the rain forecasted. I just got her a year ago and she and I need some bonding time as well before she foals.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 17, 2013)

anxiously awaiting your foals again Joanne


----------



## Joanne (Feb 18, 2013)

A winter storm is due this evening and tomorrow. We have brought in two high risk mares and Fame to keep Tequila comany.

It was either bubble wrap the girls or bring them in to a stall. I did not have enough bubble wrap, so we get to watch them.

They are having a pajama party sleep over tonight


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

9:04pm and Tinka is down sternal Tequila and Fame are grazing their stalls and Charm is standing quietly.

9:22pm Tinka back standing

10pm Charm down sternal

10:12pm charm back up Tinka down again


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

Tinka back up 10:20pm

siging off for a few hours... will try watch again later while doing some studying :/


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 19, 2013)

11.30 approx and everyone looking very relaxed and contented.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 19, 2013)

Tequila's udders are significantly larger than yesterday.

Reminders: her first foal was two years ago and she birthed at 321 days, without getting hard udders, at 3:30 in the afternoon, and she stood up for the foaling.

I plan to put a halter alarm on her at night starting this evening. It will not help me if she stands to foal again, so if you see something unusual please let me know.

I will be switching the camera to just Tequila later tonight.

There is a cold storm here now and I will be keeping the mares in today.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the update Joanne , I am off to bed now, I will pull her up at about 10.30 pm your time and watch her throughout the night for you.





nighty night all


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

i'll be watching too



have got the cams up for the evening watch





she seems to be acting different tonight to last night... maybe a baby for tonight?!!


----------



## Joanne (Feb 19, 2013)

Actually more uncomfortable than usual. Checking out her belly and eyes closed.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 19, 2013)

She was sneaky last time. I am hoping for some "classic" signs this time.

We can always hope!


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

She looked like she wanted to lie down just then, did some pawing then decided against it and is resting holding up the wall poor bubba she looks miserable tonight


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

Tequila finally down sternal then straight back up... Hmmm


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

We must have posted at the same time Diane lol she sure loves that scratching food bowl lol


----------



## Pippin' (Feb 19, 2013)

Watching right now and she was fidgeting and moving around a lot for about an hour and then settled "holding up the barn" with her butt. Now she is laying down but not like she is ready to go, just legs tucked up and comfy. It's about 8:20 your time


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

still down resting 8:22pm looking really comfy...

no worries Diane I'm here


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

haha I bet Tequila is waking you up around now Joanne



just gone down flat... big stretch

back sternal now... just long enough for the alarm to go off I'm sure... lets hope she will follow with a baby!


----------



## cassie (Feb 19, 2013)

back up holding her tail out and now standing quietly


----------



## Pippin' (Feb 20, 2013)

Logging off now but she is up again and moving around quite a bit. Snuffling and munching mostly and looking as comfortable as can be expected.


----------



## Eagle (Feb 20, 2013)

Morning ladies



I am just going to run the kids to school annd then I will be here for the rest of the night. Back in 30 mins


----------



## Eagle (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok I am back and I have made the beds, had breakfast and lit the fire so I am now good to stare


----------



## cassie (Feb 20, 2013)

how is she tonight Joanne?

Hey Renee how are you going over there?




did you know they have a marestare page on facebook now?



its awesome!

here's the link https://www.facebook.com/groups/465764123493514/469127196490540/?notif_t=group_comment_reply

there are some great people on there watching as well, thought you might like to know



I know Joanne is on there as well


----------



## cassie (Feb 20, 2013)

Tequila down flat 6:23pm


----------



## Joanne (Feb 20, 2013)

Tequila has been a different horse the last two days. She increased her udder size significantly yesterday am and has maintained that increase today.

She is clearly more exhausted and nesty than before. She is much more restless and laying down more.

She has her halter alarm on again tonight


----------



## cassie (Feb 21, 2013)

last day of watching for me before I go on my holidays...



come on Tequila we are ready to see that baby now


----------



## Eagle (Feb 21, 2013)

Have a great time Cassie and don't forget your camera


----------



## cassie (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks Renee will do



I'm sure you guys would love to see some sunny beach pics with all your snow at the moment...


----------



## Joanne (Feb 21, 2013)

I cannot promise that she will foal before you leave...


----------



## cassie (Feb 21, 2013)

Joanne said:


> I cannot promise that she will foal before you leave...


haha thats ok Joanne



I will be most pleased to come back and see a beatuiful little baby in her stall







Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Cassie, have a wonderful trip, but I think it would be nice if she waits until you return since she's only at 318 days. The extra 2 weeks won't hurt her in the least! Not sure she'll wait -- but we can hope!
> 
> Joanne, I know you have your own ultrasound machine. Is her foal all lined up and ready?


haha oh smart thinking Diane



its ok I know there will be plenty more for me to watch



and I will be very content to watch a bubbly little baby running and jumping around with his/her mumma <3

I haven't seen Tequila down at all... I was out for a bit but usually I catch her up and down a little...


----------



## Joanne (Feb 22, 2013)

She has indeed been laying down quite a lot and even flat out setting off the alarm.

Ultrasound lets you know that the horse is vertex (head first) and not breach (butt first), however it is in the last few minutes to hours before the birth that things can get messed up if a head or foot gets into the wrong position.

I am following another mare that is breach and due to foal in late April. She still has plenty of time to turn and I have seen them turn only a couple of weeks before foaling. I am crossing my fingers she will turn on her own. If not, at least I am aware we have an issue.

Tequila has spread her food throughout the stall this evening and will be treasure hunting through her straw bedding this evening.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 23, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hopefully your other's mare will get her little one turned around. I too have seen momma's get those stubborn babies lined up when you almost think you're running out of time. But it's so nice that you can check ahead for issues. The stuck foot, hip lock and crooked head are imminent issues, but you're a wonderful and attentive breeder and have saved many a foal.


You can tell that from an external, late pregnancy u/s??


----------



## Joanne (Feb 23, 2013)

This is an internal (rectal) ultrasound. We follow the pregnancies to make sure all is going well. It is a long 11 months!


----------



## Joanne (Feb 23, 2013)

Our ultrasound gives us a black and white image and photo. As we love black and white pintos, we just color them in! Mentally of course as you cannot see the pattern.

I do love it when we see the eye, for more than one reason. We know it is in the right position and we think they are looking at us.

Actually we figure they are saying "Hey, this is MY SPACE. Get out of here" LOL!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 23, 2013)

Joanne,

Diane Suggested I post a pic of DD on your thread and ask what you would color this little girl as. She only has the one spot and about a dozen black hairs in her tail. I'm trying to get her registration papers sent in.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 23, 2013)

Having so much white she is a blank canvas to add color onto! I would be happy to add some!

But you already know she is going to throw an amazing amount of color just as she is...


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 23, 2013)

Not a whole lot going on right now - looks pretty comfy!

Liz N.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 23, 2013)

Phenotypically she is a black pinto, which is what her registration papers should read. Wih white mane and tail. Eye color noted if blue.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you Joanne. She does have some black in her tail on the underside. Would that make a difference in tail color? Eyes are blue.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 24, 2013)

If the tail hair has visable black then the tail would be mixed. If thot, it would be white.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you so much Joanne. Now I can finish the paper work and know that DD will be registered with the right coloring. Sorry to have bothered you at such a busy time.I've been watching your girl too.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 24, 2013)

I love color genetics. No problem at all asking. I am always game to play.

Tequila is keeping us guessing, but should be woth the wait. Her last filly from two years ago "Bella Luna" is still here and part of our future brood mares. She is spectacular. so we are anxious to see what this one looks like.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 25, 2013)

She is a silver buckskin like her dam Tequila.

She has the conformation and color that make her a head turner. It is fun that she is homozygous for splashed white too!

There are so many pinto genes Diane that it is more of a challenge. But foaling season is like Christmas here!


----------



## Joanne (Feb 25, 2013)

Tequila is laying flat to sleep now and my beeper is calling me!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 26, 2013)

12.20 am and she is stood quietly at HER wall


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 26, 2013)

She sure likes to redecorate her stall! LOL!

Liz N.


----------



## Joanne (Feb 28, 2013)

She is ready, just the foal is not quite.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2013)

3.40 am and she is rubbing her booty. I have her on full screen just in case the foal is ready


----------



## Eagle (Mar 1, 2013)

her stall looks very clean and she has finished all her hay so I guess baby isn't quite ready


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 1, 2013)

Just checked in...she's sleeping


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 2, 2013)

She seems more agitated than usual, tail swishing, a bit of head tossing and lots of shifting around. Anyone else watching?


----------



## Joanne (Mar 2, 2013)

She was much more uncomfortable yesterday and the fetus was moving around a lot. After just a few hours outside she wanted into her stall, so I let her in.

Her udders were larger yesterday pm.

More updates later today.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 2, 2013)

She is back in her stall. Tiny way bead on her teats and a small squirt of colostrum.

She is in a new position on the wall.

Close?????


----------



## Eagle (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe she just wanted to rest in the comforts of her own suite.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 2, 2013)

She is not a lay down during he day sort of girl. But preganancies do change a lot of things.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks like you did a little body clipping? We're in the low 80s here so I'm sure it's warm up by you as well. Fingers crossed here!

Liz N.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 2, 2013)

I just clipped her belly to get the hair off near the udders for the comfort of the upcoming foal.

She is a frame splashed white pattern, so her belly is white, and she may look like more is clipped than really is.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 2, 2013)

I am off to bed now but I will pull her up at about 11.00 pm your time Joanne. Safe foaling if she goes before.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 3, 2013)

12.16am and all quiet, but she's not looking quite so relaxed as she normally does??


----------



## Eagle (Mar 3, 2013)

she sure is restless tonight


----------



## Joanne (Mar 3, 2013)

*Mare Stare cams were down this am making for a hectic start to my day.*

*I will be on the ranch al day, and in and out of the barn. I will likely let her out for a short period of time. If you see anything you think I should know please call or TM me.*

*Thanks.*


----------



## Joanne (Mar 3, 2013)

*Keep scrolling down the live cam page. You may find it further down. I have the same probem on the home page. The page does not load right.*


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2013)

she is very hungry tonight, she must be building her energy for the big night, either that or her bed is just way too good to waste


----------



## Joanne (Mar 4, 2013)

A cold storm has moved into Northern California for the next few days.

Tequila wil be out as the weather allows.

We have mares in all four stalls now and will be monitoring the new mares at times to make sure they are setting in.

Also note that storms may equal power outages as trees fall on power lines.

The Twitter feed reflects some of the mares now in the foaling barn.


----------



## Joanne (Mar 5, 2013)

A winter storm is keeping the mare sin. Ms Tequila is happily munching away on her hay which she has spread out EVERYWHERE so she can retrieve it through the night!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

1.15 am and she is having her midnight feast


----------



## Joanne (Mar 6, 2013)

Tequila has full even udders and will be in today except for when I am cleaning her stall.


----------



## atotton (Mar 6, 2013)

Just tuned in at the right moment. I almost missed it, looked like she may have started 1/2 hour a ago then I tuned out. Turned the cam back on just to see the legs starting to come. Congrats on the foal. Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## atotton (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh and he's a boy, I think I can see a blaze on him.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats Joanne



He is adorable


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

He sure is a spunky little guy, I bet he is going to drive you and Tequila nuts with his antics


----------



## Eagle (Mar 6, 2013)

OMG Joanne, this little guy is hilarious, I could sit here and watch his antics for hours



He can barely stand yet he is kicking up a riot


----------



## atotton (Mar 6, 2013)

He sure is a spunky lil' fellow.


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 6, 2013)

Congrats on baby!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh many congratulations Joanne and well done Tequila





What a lively little fella - and Tequila is being such a good Momma, bless her. Cant wait for you to post a few pics!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 6, 2013)

I will try and get some this afternoon if he will stop long enough to photograph!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 6, 2013)

I was outside with the farrier and missed the birth!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 6, 2013)

There is a cell phone photo of Tequila and the new colt on my Facebook pages ( Joanne Abramson and Pacific Pintos Miniature Horses).

I hope to get a Nikon photo later today if he stops long enough for me to get one. He has two speeds, On High, and Off !!!!!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Mar 6, 2013)

How beautiful. Just got a glimpse and Momma Joanne wisked him off. May be for more photos


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 6, 2013)

big congrats Joanne can't wait to see this guy


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 6, 2013)

I watched him for a little while! He's a NICE colt!! Congrats.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay another healthy foal! I looked in on her this morning and watched her for quite a while last night, and of course, nothing lol. What color is he? I guess I better check it out for myself on your facebook page. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Joanne (Mar 6, 2013)

I took him out for a newborn weight check and a height which we do on all newborns.

He is a buckskin pinto. Not sure if he is a silver or not. He has Paul Newman eyes















Thankfully a VERY easy birth.


----------



## atotton (Mar 6, 2013)

What an awesome colt!


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aww so gorgeous, love the eyes


----------



## chandab (Mar 6, 2013)

Saw him on FB, he's so cute.

Congrats!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 7, 2013)

I love his color and those baby blues! We are hoping and wishing for a foal just like him and we've got our fingers crossed!


----------



## countrymini (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, what a little cutie!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 7, 2013)

What a little gem - very handsome, cute too!!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

Joanne he is just gorgeous and so entertaining. He doesn't give Tequila any peace





This is him demanding that she gets up to feed him


----------



## Joanne (Mar 7, 2013)

Actually he does not require gravity feeding. He nurses when she is laying down!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 7, 2013)

What a character! He knows what he wants. Both his pic here and on FB are beautiful. Just love his coloring, eyes, and activities lol!


----------



## cassie (Mar 15, 2013)

Lakota down flat at 11pm


----------



## Joanne (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope is 321 days today. She has full udders and we are just watching her tonight.

We have quite a few horses to foal out in April, so it should be an exciting month!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 4, 2013)

Foaled at midnight. Photos to follow.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

oh congratulations






I can't wait to see pics


----------



## Joanne (Apr 4, 2013)

Too much happening here so I had to switch to a quad screen. The foal has a blanket on as he was born at 322 days and his thermoregulation has not kicked in yet.

I have a newborn photo on my Facebook page.

Steady rain has stopped any chance of a outside photo. He has been named though ...... Pacific Rainman !


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I can't wait to see pictures!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 6, 2013)

i would love to see hope foal i love that mare.I am not on facebook


----------



## Joanne (Apr 6, 2013)

Introducing Pacific Rainman. Foaled April 4, 2013

Smokey Black (I think) Splashed White Tobiano Pinto Colt


----------



## Joanne (Apr 6, 2013)

Here he is at one day old.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank Diane.

So the kiss of death for me is starting a "low alert" on my mares on Mare Stare. That immediatly makes them go from all signs say I am about to foal, to slow it down and take a few days.

So, let's try it another way. Let's PRETEND I have hit a "Low Alert" and you are watching my mares expecting they will foal soon. O.K.??


----------



## Joanne (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes,




the mare that has foaled you can just enjoy her tiny foal.

The other three all have thin to thick colostrum, but not rock hard udders yet.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 7, 2013)

3am and all is quiet - of course I'm not watching either!!

Rainman is just stunning Joanne.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2013)

3.40 am and I am ONLY watching Rainman so I don't lnow what the others are doing


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2013)

Joanne I have just watched the video of his birth and I was wondering if you wouldn't mind posting it here on our pinned video thread. Your promt intervention looked like you saved this little guy, can you explain to the newbies how it went: Was he out of the sac when you arrived?

Did she lose the placenta when she stood up?

Were you watching or were you called by someone on marestare?

I think this would really help the newbies understand how important it is to be present at the birth.

Thanks

Renee

4.00 am and I see you doing a check, I guess you are not looking at the preggo girls


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, that little guy is a pistol!! He's been galavanting all around the stall.....but then I may not know what I'm talking about, because I'm not watching Pacific Pinto cams either.....

Renee, how did you get to watch the birth? I must be missing something -- which is certainly easy.....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2013)

Diane Cherie posted the birth on Joannes thread at MS.


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't know how to do anything there but get to the cams....





Hopefully Joanne will post it on the cam thread she started for us -- especially if it was a "save" it's very important everyone gets to learn.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 7, 2013)

Joanne said:


> Left Side.jpg
> 
> Here he is at one day old.


JoAnne,

I love rainman dam.I sure wanted that gal.I love her foal.I would have loved her for my elvis.You get tired of them send them my way


----------



## chandab (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! Rainman is adorable.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 7, 2013)

The video of Hope's birth has been pulled from You Tube. I am trying to find out why from Cherie.

I do think this would be a good learning experience for anyone on how close to death this colt was. The mare passed the afterbirth along with the foal and the foal was caught in an intact sac.

He would have suffocated without the sac being opened and stimulation started. I was seconds away from doing CPR when he took a breath.

Thank goodness for Mare Stare and a phone call. It saved his life.

If the video comes back on line I would be happy to post it and make some comments. Thanks for asking Renee.


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 7, 2013)

link would love to see it


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this experience and so glad you had a good outcome. We lost 2 foals this way; didn't get out of the sac and the placenta was delivered with the foal. One was at 299 days and we were waiting until 300 days to put her alarm on, but she WAS on Mare Stare and no one called. The necrospy said foal was full term. The other one happened when my back was turned no more than 15 minutes, right after checking the mare and she was eating comfortably. I had 6 calls from MS that "your mare just foaled" but not one that said you mare just went down or you better check your mare. By the time I got there it was too late. Those two deaths (in 2008 and 2011) still haunt me.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 7, 2013)

I've lost two foals out of Shadow(2011, 2013) because she delivers the foal and placenta all at the same time. The sac doesn't break until she gets up and paws it. It's too late by that time. I was present for her 2012 filly and broke the bag. Both times missed the birth by 45 minutes. Lost our alarm in a bad storm and don't have camera yet. Next year is going to be a different story.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 7, 2013)

That was before you found the Nutty Nursery Mary, you know that's not going to happen again.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 7, 2013)

I've got one mare very close. V'd for 3 days. Kari stayed up half the night, I the other half. No baby and I'm on my own from here on out. Will update pictures on my topic later. Have to go take pictures.

Joanne, if you go to Magic Marker mini's, you will see a picture of Lakota's grandson, out of HMM Designed For Destiny.


----------



## weerunner (Apr 7, 2013)

754 and Contessa on Cam 4 is yawning and bitting at her belly and she did flehmen once also. Hmmm, gonna keep an eye on her


----------



## Joanne (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you. Several people said the same thing. Just changed cameras to just her.

I am outside feeding horses. Call or TM if you see something I should know.

Thanks, Joanne


----------



## weerunner (Apr 7, 2013)

LOL, now she's standing still like a statue. Gotta love these mares.


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2013)

My cam is still all 4 horses, which I think is good.

Contessa is being quiet again, standing statue-like, flagging her tail and doing a bit of wandering, but Fame has seemed a bit agitated on cam 1. She has been doing pacing circles around her stall, then some "pushing" tinto the corners, repositioning her "statue" look and back to doing circles.

Laota seemed to be the only one who's been basically standing around -- until Joanne just passed by -- but just did some serious butt pushes in the far corner. Now just wandering a bit.

they are all so far along, I don't mind watching all of them together -- especially the little Rainman who is sleeping.


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2013)

Fame has actually created a circular pattern in her bedding with all her pacing!

Okay ladies -- we're not watching....



so feel free to do your things!


----------



## weerunner (Apr 7, 2013)

Yay for Joanne, she picks up poop with her hands too


----------



## weerunner (Apr 7, 2013)

How can you guys be watching all four cams and I can only see contessa?


----------



## atotton (Apr 7, 2013)

not sure I only have Contessa on too.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 7, 2013)

I have just switched back to the quad cameras.

Though I think Contessa will go first, there are still two other mare sthat are term and could go tonight as well.

It is raining hard here, so maybe that will bring them on?


----------



## Joanne (Apr 7, 2013)

Hope's Foaling link from Wycherie at Mare Stare:


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

It seems that Joanne is having bad weather



Stay Safe


----------



## Eagle (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your new filly



I can't wait for pics


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)

Cams still down for me. Stay safe and I hope the weather changes for the good. Wondering if any one else took advantage of the storm and foaled? Fame was sure pacing her stall earlier in the evening last night.

Oh well, I'll keep trying !

Congratulations on your new little filly. Can't wait for the cam to come up so I can see her!


----------



## atotton (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait until the camera's back up and to see some pics.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 8, 2013)

After a power outage took out the power from 11 pm to 7 am. we are back up.

Contessa had a bay filly during teh outage. Our generator was used to power the barn, but we do not run the computers (which control the cams) during power outages so that they will not be damaged.

We are watching Fame and Lakota today. Both are term and ready.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations on the new filly and well done Contessa!


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2013)

Can't wait for a picture of the little princess!


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

congratulations Joanne,

can't wait to see pics of your pretty little filly. how many more mares do you have due to foal out Joanne?


----------



## Joanne (Apr 8, 2013)

Six this month!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 8, 2013)

Congratulations on your pretty little filly!!!!! I have been watching your mares every evening hoping to see a foal born!! Can't wait to see some up close pictures of your babies!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

3.50am and Fame is becoming restless.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

Joanne are you awake? It is 4.10 am


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Fame looks like she's "circling the drain" in that stall! She was doing that the night that Contessa foaled, and I thought we were going to get a 2 for 1 night!

She is agitated for sure,

Joanne is there loving on that gorgeous Rain Man!!! What a sweet little boy getting scratches!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

I just called Joanne and left a message as I was worried about him, poor little boy is having a bad day.


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Miss Fame still pacing, I see. I've been trying to catch up on threads and pulled up other cams. Headed for work, and I plan to be "sneaking" on here today, if possible. Golly -- I miss not being here all the time!

Rain Man looks like since his stimulating sratches, he's up and nursing and nursing and nursing! Good little man! Such a joy to watch! Contessa's little filly was playing this morning as well. Looks like maybe a little blaze? Hard to see -- she doesn't face the cam very often.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 9, 2013)

Renee thank you so much for the international call! I was in the barn with the foal.

I think that he had not been nursing enough and had a low glucose. Once I fed Hope and she settled down to eat, he nursed multiple times and perked back up. My holding and comforting him seemed to calm him down and get him focused.

We will keep watching him, but for now are watching Fame.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

You are welcome




he had been sleeping for a long time so I expect that was what the problem was.

I think Fame is suffering from the "Full cam kiss of death" gggrrrrrr


----------



## Joanne (Apr 9, 2013)

I started a "low alert". That should slow her down too.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

8.20 am cam time and she is foaling.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 9, 2013)

8.30 am and foal is out






little boy.

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 9, 2013)

Many congratulations Joanne on another healthy little baby!! Looks to be solid colour but with a large white star/part blaze?

What a sensible time of day to foal too - well done Fame!


----------



##  (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, CONGRATULATIONS again! Of course, she was still pacing when I had to go to work -- and I had no chance to watch there.

But I'm watching Lakota now -- such a pretty mare! And with a "low alert" -- she should take a good long nap soon!

I hope you will post a picture of Contessa's little filly, and this little boy of Fame's. I haven't seen him -- and since the cam is on Lakota -- I'm looking forward to a picture or two!! (or three, or four.......



)


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 9, 2013)

I was watching Fame this morning pacing and I figured she would have her foal very soon but........I had an 11am appointment and I missed it again!!! But so happy she had a healthy colt!!!!



Can't wait to see pictures of all the cute babies!!!!

Now watching Lakota, maybe I will be lucky and catch her foaling!!!!


----------



## Danielleee (Apr 9, 2013)

I love what I can see of Lakota's foals markings. Congrats on another safe delivery!


----------



## JAX (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats Congrats


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 9, 2013)

I am so happy I just got to see my first Mare Stare delievery!! Thank you Lakota and Joanne for sharing this special time!! Sweet little foal and a loving Lakota Mommy and Joanne Mommy!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 9, 2013)

Congrats Joanne, can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## cassie (Apr 9, 2013)

congrats again Joanne! woohoo, can't wait to see pics of your newest little bundle of joy!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats on the safe arrival of Lakota's filly


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 10, 2013)

Goodness they are popping out everywhere Joanne. LOL!!

Many congratulations on your newest little filly - well done Lakota!!


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2013)

WELL DONE!!!

Now I'm waiting on 3 pictures! LOL

Couldn't get on here for anything this morning to congratulate you! But CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 10, 2013)

I am hoping to get some photos tomorrow. We will see how well my plan goes !


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 10, 2013)

I just checked your cams tonight and there are 4 new mares!!! Wow 4 more to watch this is exciting, Joanne you are a busy Mom!!!



I love it!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2013)

Diva is circling but hasn't gone down yet, and looks to be in active labor.

Joanne is just "outside" so no one worry -- shs's right there to help, as it's already known that this girl is going to need some assistance.


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2013)

Yawning, phleming, cow patties, circling -- sending lots of prayers for this "special" delivery















and praying your hands move with God, Joanne.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 11, 2013)

I need all your prayers on this one.


----------



##  (Apr 11, 2013)

You have them!












Praying everything works smoothly and you can trace those legs quickly -- so you can move those two little hooves to the exit and get that little one safely out.

If anyone can do it, I know you can, Joanne. Calm and steady -- I have great faith that with prayer, this can turn out well. Just praying everything can be found and moved fast (cup those little hooves) -- so baby's nose can exit the amniotic fluid quickly.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 11, 2013)

Tight Vagina. I will need all the help I can get.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 11, 2013)

BTW to make things interesting Evette is as likely to go first as Diva is.....


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2013)

Sending prayers in your direction Joanne.


----------



## countrymini (Apr 11, 2013)

Hope everything is going well over there. Sending prayers


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 12, 2013)

Sending prayers Joanne.


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2013)

Thougt for sure she was going to go over nght -- and could hardly sleep. I'll keep watching until I go to work, then I'm going to try and sneak the cam up at work to watch.

Sending prayers....


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, I am watching her too Diane. Have a good day today.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2013)

Prayers are continuing Joanne.


----------



## cassie (Apr 14, 2013)

6:12pm and all girls are quiet, will have them up for you tonight Joanne... hoping all goes well with the foalings


----------



## Joanne (Apr 14, 2013)

An ultrasound today reveiled that Diva's foal is no longer breach!

Thank you for all your prayes and positive thoughts !

I think on Thursday when we all thought she was in labor, the foal was turning causing her great discomfort.


----------



## JAX (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh I am sooo relieved to hear this!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

oh my gosh that's the best news Joanne! phew!

your girls have been all quiet so far tonight...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh Joanne, that is just wonderful news. I have been praying like mad for this little girl


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh thank goodness - have been so worried about this little lady, but it seems that our prayers have been answered. Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

Tinker down sternal 11:42pm


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

Tinker back up and yawning


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

Joanne said:


> An ultrasound today reveiled that Diva's foal is no longer breach!
> 
> Thank you for all your prayes and positive thoughts !
> 
> I think on Thursday when we all thought she was in labor, the foal was turning causing her great discomfort.


That is the best news!!!!! I said on Thursday that her tummy was making some serious changes during all her stressing, but you're right -- I was exceptionally worried because I thought baby was also going to make an appearance! I am SOOOOOOO relieved that it was just baby repositioning!! YEAH!!! Now I can breathe!!!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 15, 2013)

Diane I think we were all witnessing the foal changing position on Thursday. I have never had a foal turn this late in the pregnancy from breach to vertex. The usually do it by 300 days and I have learned not to stress too much when they are breach during the pregnancy.

Diva was uncomfortable on and off for several hours and we all thought she would foal. My veterinaran was put on standby.

I had so many people watching and praying for her that it was amazing.

The ultrasound was such a relief yesterday.


----------



##  (Apr 15, 2013)

I KNOW it was a relief for me -- I can imagine how much better it was for you!! Even though I was gone all weekend without a computer, I kept praying and worrying about her.

You gave me FABULOUS news!! I'm so happy!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 15, 2013)

its absoloutly the best news and I am so happy and relieved for you!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

2.35am and they are all standing quietly snoozing.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm so grateful baby turned!




Now for a textbook delivery!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 16, 2013)

You can imagine how I feel! Elated!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2013)

3.50 am Diva is restless.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 18, 2013)

I cant believe she has not foaled yet!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 18, 2013)

She sure had my attention at about 3.30 am


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope your foaling is easy and fast for all your mares. I had to look Diva up because she looks so unusual in black and white. Wow, she is a gorgeous mare!


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

Well, I guess that now that the drama is over -- she's being a "Diva" !!!


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh DIVA!!! You've out-done yourself!!! From here looks like a visual frame? Simply stunning!!!!!!

Still wobbly, but getting the hang of it quickly!!!

So Joanne -- who's the daddy to this stunning baby?? I forget!

CONGRATULATIONS ALL!!!!

All this color and from a maiden!!! She has certainly earned her keep for years to come!! Just GORGEOUS!!!

Found the milk bar and looks to be guzzling it down. Diva is being such a good momma -- standing just perfectly for her baby! Whoops! Gotta find that milk again!


----------



## atotton (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh Rats! I was clipping Missy and then bathed the hair off and THEN she foals! I missed it by not much, but just peeked and nearly died laughing! All I saw was Diva, then a little white head on this side, then a little tail and butt on the other side of her lol.

Congratulations! Lots of daytime foaling lately.

ooh, simply stunning little foal! Diva is such a loving mommy too! Can't wait to see what he/she is and the name. You pick such perfect names.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 19, 2013)

Diva (the dam) is a Magic Mans Color Prints foal, and the sire of this filly is Nostalgias Dirty Money "Monet" .

Both Sire and Dam are homozygous fo rblack, so we know the filly will be as well.

The filly is a black medicine hat frame sabino overo pinto.

Just lovely!


----------



## cassie (Apr 19, 2013)

can we see a pic please Joanne?



congratulations! sounds like a absoloutly delightful little filly!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 19, 2013)

We will see how she and mom are doing today. If we can, we will get some photos and post them.


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 19, 2013)

Congratulations, what a stunner!!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 20, 2013)

Evette has waxed. Won't be long now.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 20, 2013)

At your request.....Diva's Filly. As yet unnamed.

She is a black frame sabino overo pinto with blue eyes. Homozygous for black.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 20, 2013)

She is a stunner Joanne. All of them are every year. I say to myself, "They are more remarkable this year", every year lol.


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2013)

Congrats! What a doll.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

She is simply STUNNING Joanne! Just such a looker -- fabulous! Can't wait to watch her grow!

With those beautiful markings she's just a "fashionista"....dressed to kill!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2013)

Diva's filly is just beautiful!! I love her markings, from the cam view her back coloring looks unique. If you can I would love to see a picture over the top of her???? I think she may need a very special name due to her amazing markings!!!!!!!






Now watching Evette's beautiful foal trying to stand!!! What are you feeding your mares Joanne....... all your foals are absolutely stunning!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 20, 2013)

Evette's foal has really long pretty legs!!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 21, 2013)

Do remember that both Diva and Evette are well over 340 days gestation.

These foals should be ready for their first show in a week!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 21, 2013)

Many congratulations Joanne, another two very beautiful babies safely on the ground. Diva's filly is certainly worth all the earlier anxiety!

Well done Diva and Evette!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 21, 2013)

*I wil post a photo of Diva's fillys back later today and hope to get an outside photo of Evette's filly too.*


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

Can't wait!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 21, 2013)

Evette's Filly "Pacific Hot Cocoa"




Diva's Filly's "Pacific Lalique" back, by request:


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh lordy, where is the drool button?


----------



## Joanne (Apr 21, 2013)

She is sooo sweet. You bend down and she is in your face. Not good for photography, but otherwise awesome!


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2013)

Diva's filly a keeper? She simply stunning! Great name too~!

And Evette's filly is gorgeous too!!

TWO more WONDERFULS for Pacific Pintos!


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 21, 2013)

o my what nice foals you have loving the frame one


----------



## Joanne (Apr 22, 2013)

No, I think they are for sale. I will have my website updated soon. This week I hope. I am so behind with all the foalings.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

They are stunning and anyone would be VERY lucky to have them in their breeding program! Just beautiful!


----------



## countrymini (Apr 22, 2013)

What a doll your little filly is! Gorgeous colour pattern


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 22, 2013)

Joanne, thanks for posting the back picture of Diva's little filly!! I love, love the markings on her back! I don't think I have ever seen markings quite like that before. Have you ever had markings like this on any of your other Pintos?? Evette's filly is beautiful too!! I bet you will want to keep all of them!

I have always loved Pintos, my horse (big guy) growing up was a Pinto. I was so lucky to find Misty last spring when she was only 10 days old!! I wanted a Pinto filly and there she was!! Josie my dwarf is only a month older and she was my bonus companion for Misty!! I have visited your web site and your horses are gorgeous!!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

COME ON CHARM!!!! Waxed with milk -- hoping she helps us set a new record for the Nutty Nursery! We've got 2 new babies in the past hour, one mare standing at 6.0, and so we're looking for a record number tonight!

Come on Charm -- join the fun!!!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, she's been nicely agitated for a while -- but now standing doing some butt pushes on the wall. I forget it's only a little after 10 pm there, so maybe tonight while I'm resting!

Come on Charm! She's a beautiful mare, Joanne!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 24, 2013)

Ooooo looking hopeful - come on Charm, good luck Joanne and safe foaling for Charm!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats Joanne




yet another beauty arrives in your barn.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

WOW!!!! That's 4 babies in the Nutty Nursery tonight!! A new record!!

Beautiful colt -- can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 25, 2013)

Charms newborn colt. I am still working on a name for this one. Hoping one comes to mind now that I have had some sleep.





I think he is a splash white grulla pinto. We will know more when we test him. He is 19 inches tall and very refined.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh Wow Joanne



I want him


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

He certainly is something special - stunning!!


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Another STUNNING baby Joanne! You've had some exceptional babies this year, for sure!!


----------



## Joanne (Apr 25, 2013)

You are all so kind.

Thank you!


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

oh my goodness! he is beautiful! congratulations Joanne! what a stunning lot of foals you have this year



very exciting


----------



## Joanne (Apr 26, 2013)

Trying to get caught up on my website and photos while awaiting Tinka's foal.

So here are two videos of the same birth. One done by one of the experts at Mare Stare "Cherie", and the other (with sound) done by my husband on his iPhone. As a background, Diva was breach up until a week before foaling when she turned. The head was there at birthing, but I had to go in and get the two feet, which you can see me doing on the silent film, the sound one my husband started a bit later when I had the feet and was starting to gently pull. This was a maiden mare and I did not want her to tear, and she was not stretched as much as I would have liked. You will see on Cherie's video that I was letting the mare's contractions push the foal out as much as possible, and was just guiding the foal, once the head was out. I was behind the mare when the water broke and showed no reaction. That made me laugh when I saw the video as I was just soaked, but so focused on the birth that I did not react.

Silent film:



Feel free to post in the video section if you think it has any value.


----------



##  (Apr 26, 2013)

GREAT ones! I'm posting both with your explanations!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Great Joanne, thanks for posting them. I loved hubby's version especially his drum roll



great job done by all.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 30, 2013)

We are watching Tinka this morning. She is having contractions and unusually quiet. Not eating breakfast.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 30, 2013)

I now have the videos on my playlist to watch when my 3yo naps. I appreciate them for learning with!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

Sending prayers Joanne for a safe and easy foaling.


----------



## Joanne (Apr 30, 2013)

Viola if the videos help you in any way I am honored.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2013)

OMG Joanne, your cam is so clear that I can see baby kicking



that is amazing


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

Just catching up on the written threads. She's standing quietly, and until I read this, I had no idea she was ready to go!!! Come on little lady -- show us that little one!


----------



## Joanne (May 2, 2013)

342 days and still awaiting our foal!!!


----------



##  (May 2, 2013)

I know how busy you've been Joanne = too busy to read here, I'm sure, but some of our moms here have been going into the 350's !! A really odd year for sure! But we're watching!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2013)

Oh good luck Joanne and praying for a smooth safe foaling!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 3, 2013)

She's looking irritable and wringing that tail...could it be?


----------



## Joanne (May 6, 2013)

Still waiting. Guess we get closer everyday.


----------



##  (May 6, 2013)

For sure!! One day closer is what I say!!

Come on little momma -- we REALLY want to see what you're hiding!!


----------



## Joanne (Jul 15, 2013)

We are back with another six foals due this year.

Most due in September, but one due in mid August that is on cam now.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome Back Joanne..will go find your mare due in August and take a peeky~!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 15, 2013)

Oooooo more mares, how exciting!! Good luck!


----------



##  (Jul 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see more of your beautiful babies!!! We're watching!! So who do we have up and coming?


----------

